# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

I know a lot of people use it to help their pets and people use it for chicken over all health can it be used for goats? Have any of you used it?


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes it helps prevent uc in bucks


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

I doo! Works wonders also over a month of using it the poo smell les and flies go away!!! True story! I love the stuff and so do the girls! I give them a whole bottle of the stuff (mixedwithwatter) in a smaller water trough next to the big troth and let them pick of they want it or want water haven had any problems with it yet


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

works awesome to cool off heads after disbudding : ) Haven't tried it as a drink yet..but I just might white vinegar makes a wonderful udder wash mixed with water...keeps udders soft and supple...and disinfects : ) we use white vinegar all around the house and farm instead of bleach.


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

So it gets mixed in the animals water?? What is it for?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Good info, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flamey (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow thanks will def use it with them then!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Bleyfarm said:


> So it gets mixed in the animals water?? What is it for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


I use it for fly control and for shiny coats and it kind of works as a all the time detox for goats it keep them healthy and happy but too much of it is bad it may take a while to get the ratio water to vinegar right for your animals but I find that a 1/2gallon to 5 gall of water works grate it's not too harsh for them but they get just what they need. But warning if you have a calf in the pen watch out cows will drink the whole thing and get the pooies  good luck it's worth a shot if you don't like how it works with your girls you don't have to use it.  make sure to always offer plain water too!


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for the info! I love to use any natural products I can! I actually use it to clean with and I have my 13 year soak his feet in it for athletes foot during football. I learn new uses for it every day! I'm actually going to be making up a weed killer with it this week. (For the weeds in my goatless areas lol)

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Bleyfarm said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info! I love to use any natural products I can! I actually use it to clean with and I have my 13 year soak his feet in it for athletes foot during football. I learn new uses for it every day! I'm actually going to be making up a weed killer with it this week. (For the weeds in my goatless areas lol)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


Ooooo!!! Can I have the mixup for that!!!


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

happybleats said:


> works awesome to cool off heads after disbudding : ) Haven't tried it as a drink yet..but I just might white vinegar makes a wonderful udder wash mixed with water...keeps udders soft and supple...and disinfects : ) we use white vinegar all around the house and farm instead of bleach.


Used for cooling off head after disbudding? How does that work??? And how do you do it?


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

oxhilldairy said:


> Ooooo!!! Can I have the mixup for that!!!


You can make a smaller batch by dividing in half too. But it is one gallon vinager, 2 cups Epsom salt, and 1/4 cup dish soap. I've heard dawn is the best to use. I'm going to put mine in a big sprayer that you can get for about $10-20 at lowes. But you can just get a cheap squirt bottle to use also! 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Used for cooling off head after disbudding? How does that work??? And how do you do it?


We have the apple cider vinegar in a small travel size spray bottle..after we disbud we spritz their head...cools the burn instantly...My daughter call it a miracle lol the kids go from crying or lethargic acting to acting like nothing happened...great for sunburn too : )


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> works awesome to cool off heads after disbudding : ) Haven't tried it as a drink yet..but I just might white vinegar makes a wonderful udder wash mixed with water...keeps udders soft and supple...and disinfects : ) we use white vinegar all around the house and farm instead of bleach.


Hi Happybleats! So you just mix white vinegar with water for an udder wash? How much vinegar to how much water. Do you spray it on or dip the teats in the solution? Curious, I've just been using antibacterial wipes, and would like something natural.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> works awesome to cool off heads after disbudding : ) Haven't tried it as a drink yet..but I just might white vinegar makes a wonderful udder wash mixed with water...keeps udders soft and supple...and disinfects : ) we use white vinegar all around the house and farm instead of bleach.


White vinegar works as a disinfectant? How much vinegar to how much water? Do you spray it or dip their teats in it? I've been using antibacterial wipes, but I would like to go to something natural.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I pour about 8 glugs in a 15 gal water tub. It really does help keep the flies off them.

White vinegar is used for everything; the weed control recipe we use is 
1 Tablespoon salt
1 gal vinegar
8 drops Dawn & maybe 1/4 c oil to make it stick.

My main household cleaner is white vinegar in a spray bottle with H2o.

Also for buckiness in barn clothes; dump some in your final rinse.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm curious. Does anyone know where I could find raw apple cider vinegar with the mother in bulk? I've been scouring the internet but so far nothing. I really want to try fermenting grains as I've read that it raises the protein level considerably and oats are a lot cheaper than grain! Plus the vinegar keeps it from going rancid.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I would like to offer it to my girls and the buckling along with the young doeling. How many glugs would you add to a regular size horse bucket ? lol I want to start off slowly with the AV then build up to the recommended full amount. Is this something that can be added to their water forever ? I remember using AV for my horse back in the days.
I used to love the smell of it , lol I dont remember how much I used though. White vinegar is a awesome disinfectant ! I use it on the bird cages all the time  And , for those who dont like the smell of white vinegar , I read in a chicken magazine that Vodka has been used to disinfect as well. 
So that would be one glug for the chicken coup cleaning pail and one glug for me. One glug for the chicken coup cleaning pail , one glug for me :coffee2: :dance::cheers: Never will cleaning the chicken coup be the same :ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Laura we talkin bout ACV for water, not the regular white. I'd start out with maybe less than a quarter cup in regular bucket.

And yes vodka kills germs; they use it in the former Soviet Union if nothing else is available to disinfect.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> White vinegar works as a disinfectant? How much vinegar to how much water? Do you spray it or dip their teats in it? I've been using antibacterial wipes, but I would like to go to something natural.
> Hi Happybleats! So you just mix white vinegar with water for an udder wash? How much vinegar to how much water. Do you spray it on or dip the teats in the solution? Curious, I've just been using antibacterial wipes, and would like something natural.


For my home we use 1/4 cup white vinegar to a squirt bottle then fill up with water...for windows and floors we add a few drops Dawn dish soap to help break up dirt and oil...for furniture polish 2 tsp. olive oil...1/2 tsp lemon Essensial oil...1/4 cup vinegar and 1 3/4 cup water...put in spray bottle ..shake well between uses...Works great...fro a disinfect for counter, toilets, cutting boards..and so forth I use straight vinegar...
For udders...we add 1/2 cup to a gallon of water..a few drops of dawn soap...we use those small white car towels one for washing and one for drying...a good udder balm is whipped coconut oil...two vit e caps ...just snip the end and squeeze into the whipped coconut oil...a few drops of peppermint Essial oil..stir well to blend and store in air tight container...temps about 72 will melt the cream..I leave in frig then set out a few min. before using..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Laura we talkin bout ACV for water, not the regular white. I'd start out with maybe less than a quarter cup in regular bucket.
> 
> Yep , I forgot to put the C for Cider in there
> Thank you for the dosage Nancy
> ...


I think its the oldest type of disinfectant around !


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

happybleats said:


> For my home we use 1/4 cup white vinegar to a squirt bottle then fill up with water...for windows and floors we add a few drops Dawn dish soap to help break up dirt and oil...for furniture polish 2 tsp. olive oil...1/2 tsp lemon Essensial oil...1/4 cup vinegar and 1 3/4 cup water...put in spray bottle ..shake well between uses...Works great...fro a disinfect for counter, toilets, cutting boards..and so forth I use straight vinegar...
> For udders...we add 1/2 cup to a gallon of water..a few drops of dawn soap...we use those small white car towels one for washing and one for drying...a good udder balm is whipped coconut oil...two vit e caps ...just snip the end and squeeze into the whipped coconut oil...a few drops of peppermint Essial oil..stir well to blend and store in air tight container...temps about 72 will melt the cream..I leave in frig then set out a few min. before using..


Wow, thank you for the tips, I'm going to try it sorry for the messed up post, my phone was acting up....


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> I'm curious. Does anyone know where I could find raw apple cider vinegar with the mother in bulk? I've been scouring the internet but so far nothing. I really want to try fermenting grains as I've read that it raises the protein level considerably and oats are a lot cheaper than grain! Plus the vinegar keeps it from going rancid.


I don't know where to buy it in bulk, but Wal-Mart has it in quart-size (I think) bottles. I thought that when you ferment feed, as long as you keep replenishing, it won't go rancid?


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you milkmaid. Our walmart is kind of ghetto and has pretty much nothing, they don't even carry anything organic. I'm thinking about pestering some of the apple orchards here in Georgia to see if they have any in the fall. And I had read that as long as you stir it once a day and it has the ACV with the mother in it that it won't go bad, but it will slowly turn to alcohol if you don't use it up. I just am into the more holistic things and am interested in keeping things simple. Looks like I need to do some more research!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I buy it by the gallon at our health food store...most grocery stores dont sell it..some like our Texas HEB carries the small jars...I buy Braggs


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Doh! I should've thought of that. I know there has to be a health food store SOMEWHERE in the podunk little area of mine. 
Thanks happybleats.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

After reading about it on here, I started adding a splash to my water bucket. The weekly scrub down of nasty algae is a thing of the past! (Of course I still clean them... it's just a lot less work) Just scrubbed out the chicken's bucket and adding it to that now as well. GREAT algae preventative... aside from the health benefits.


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

I also uses white vinegar as a fruit and veggie wash. Just a half cup in a sink full of cold water. Then I add my fruit and veggies wait 10 min., rinse, then dry. It helps to preserve them a little longer too.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Do you think I could wash my bottles in the hot water with vinegar instead of soap? I always worry that I'm not going to rinse it well enough for them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Vinegar kills just as many germs as bleach..but safer..so yes..wash your bottles with it : ) We use a vinegar bath to dip each milk jar in after we wash them..we allow them to drip dry...


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay, great! So.. wash my bottles with hot vinegar water and then dip them in a vinegar bath? Or just plain wash them? I let mine sit upside down in the dish drainer, they are soda bottles with the silicone nipples that slip over.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We rinse real well with hot water....then we dip them in vinegar and warm water bath and allow to drip dry.....


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Well we have used it and it is great for mosquitoes the year we used it and i had no idea until i did but we had all does now i didnt think anything of it until my goat gal asked me if i thought there was any truth to it did i laugh i told her the first year yes we did use it and we had all does


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oooh ooh ooh!! (waving arm wildy) Spritz your eggs with it to clean any unwanted debris.


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Oooh ooh ooh!! (waving arm wildy) Spritz your eggs with it to clean any unwanted debris.


Ooh yes yes, thank you much! Great idea  And thank you, happybleats, I'll do just that! I'll feel a lot better knowing they aren't glugging down soap..


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow didn't know ACV and White vinegar had so many uses... My mom does couponing so we ended up with a whole cupboard full of both varieties.. Glad to see I can use it these ways


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if you do pinterest or google it you will find tons of uses for both white vinegar and ACV...amazing product : )


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Big vinegar fan here. I buy the two gallon box at Costco for general cleaning. I add 2oz to the final rinse in my dishwasher. Helps stop the spotting from hard water. I keep a spray bottle in the RV for spraying the windshield. I go through a lot of it.
Trader Joe's carries a quart jar of organic ACV. I usually can find the gallons at my health food store for a little less.
I have a squirt bottle of ACV and water in the milk parlor. I spray their grain with it, then sprinkle with their minerals, some cloves and garlic.
My mother-in-law has a very old book called "The Vinegar Book". It tells just about everything you could ever want to know about vinegar. One thing I found several years ago was to use a small amount for indegestion or acid reflux. It helps to keep your stomach from producing excess acid. I used to take Tagamet and Zantac like candy. No more!!!!


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Curious said:


> Ooh yes yes, thank you much! Great idea  And thank you, happybleats, I'll do just that! I'll feel a lot better knowing they aren't glugging down soap..


Great idea!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My daughter has gull stones and refuses to have them removed...when she feels an attack she drink ACV diluted a bit with water and it stops the attack : ) 
I also use it in my wash as a rinse for my clothes..funny how we read these ideas and it reminds of us of another use lol...So many uses...so little time lol


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

My mom drank 2 tablespoons a day of ACV for the arthritis in her hands. She said my Paw Paw told her that use for it, and she would've kept it up if she didn't have such bad vinegar burps!! Hahaha. Such a useful household item!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I put ACV in all my water tanks and buckets in the summer. It cuts down on algae growth and increases water consumption. Goats, sheep, poultry, even the barn cats love it.

I am kind of skeptical about some of the cures it's recommended for though. I think there's a certain amount of placebo effect happening. Allergies. Really?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Raw ACV with the mother in it has many health benefits...More than regular ACV and White Vinegar..Its been used for years with success...I think every Health claim should be taken with caution...but many are worth the try


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

It's true that a lot of stuff is placebo affect, but my mom is a trained medical physician, and so she is very skeptical of homeopathic medicine. I just thought it was neat that my Paw Paw used it that way.  Not trying to dish out "Miracle Cures" hehe


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Something like 40% of effects from pharmicutical cures are thought to be *placebo* effect. Personally, I don't care as long as it eases my symptoms.


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

Ive heard Mosquitos hate it. Does anyone know if the amount safe to put in water buckets is enough to repel mosquitos and keep the larvae out?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Not yet, but I'm going to find out here pretty soon.  I've been adding 1/3 to 1/2 cup of acv to all of my waterers and water tubs. I have had some amazing results because of it, but the mosquitos haven't put in an appearance yet, and the flies are just getting started.

On another note, I have a buck that I've been having a hard time putting weight on, and he hadn't been shedding out. I started adding the acv to his water, and within just a few days he has shedded out, no longer looks gaunt and sunk in in front of his hip bones, and his coat is amazing!


----------

